# Is Sentry Mode part of the new AP or FSD package?



## Sg333 (Oct 6, 2018)

Sentry mode was previously available to anyone with EAP. Will it remain if I have the AP package only or is FSD needed? TIA


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sentry Mode is an included feature and not part of AP/EAP/FSD.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Sg333 said:


> Sentry mode was previously available to anyone with EAP. Will it remain if I have the AP package only or is FSD needed? TIA


The initial text on Sentry Mode was confusing. It's not included with EAP, it is meant to say "available to any Tesla with EAP hardware". Some of the older Model S won't have it.


----------

